# we need counseling



## voivod

we need counseling. good, professional counseling could save us. our relationship is so toxic. things that happen in our lives really sting us. i'll give you an example. since wife has moved out, she has slept on an air matress. well, last night she went out and bought a new bed. and i, being this overthinking, formerly insanely jealous man, makes an internal assumption that there is some hidden meaning in purchasing a new bed. like "what does she need a new bed for? you know where i am going.

anyway, back to my original thought. good, professional counseling could save us. but how can i get her back into copunseling? we went together at the beginning. made progress. then she pulled back, actually got angry at the counselor for suggesting that she might be co-dependent. and she quit going. we need counseling. but how can i convince her to return to counseling? it could save our marriage. and i wonder if that's what she's afraid of. or resistant to. this is not uncommon in my situation, from what i've read. what do you think?


----------



## Nicola B

It sounds like you both need a good councilor but separately. If you have issues from before you were together then having a personal councilor can help;
Couples counselling is for couples to work out how they can live together and make it work. 
Nicola Simple Divorce Advice


----------

